

Easy change log generation and close interaction with GitHub - may_be_not

Love the idea of code centric development work flows and automation.  Such as generator: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skywinder&#x2F;github-changelog-generator or  todos: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;naholyr&#x2F;github-todos
======
skywinder
Yes, [https://github.com/skywinder/github-changelog-
generator](https://github.com/skywinder/github-changelog-generator) is my
tool. And I already post about it(
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9237038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9237038)
). But thanks for mention :)

